# I miss having friends



## David0603 (Oct 13, 2014)

I truly do, I was so popular in hs, knew everyone , had plenty of people to talk/text. hangout with. I'll never know where I went wrong. I haven't been out or at a social event in 7 years. No dates , no friends asking to hangout or how am I doing. Just work come home and repeat. At 24 you think I'd be more socially active. Turns out I'm just a hermit. If any one needs me my inbox is empty and my warm spot under a cold rock is calling my name.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I use to have some great friends during my 4th grade year. Too bad I moved. Sometimes I think my life would of been different if I didn't move.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah try to reach out more. Try to get online friends, maybe some them can turn into irl friends as well. Try meetup.com.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, me too. But then again, I probably couldn't cope with the pressure of being someone's friend. I can't even do online friendships because I'm inconsistent with replies and stuff. It's never too late to make friends, though.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

You lose your chance only when you are dead


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Do you work? try making friends at your job. Try planning stuff with them, see who wants to hang out. I used to not have friends, although while i'd say I really don't have friends as i'm mostly on my PC I text a bunch of people normally (3 women, 5 guys) and get people to hangout with me sometimes. I get about 3-4 guys who I hang out with sometimes, and about 3 women that stay in touch with me and sometimes like to hang out with me. Just got to try your best, it'll happen. If you don't try and just talk about it nothing will happen.


----------



## David0603 (Oct 13, 2014)

wiZZ said:


> Do you work? try making friends at your job. Try planning stuff with them, see who wants to hang out. I used to not have friends, although while i'd say I really don't have friends as i'm mostly on my PC I text a bunch of people normally (3 women, 5 guys) and get people to hangout with me sometimes. I get about 3-4 guys who I hang out with sometimes, and about 3 women that stay in touch with me and sometimes like to hang out with me. Just got to try your best, it'll happen. If you don't try and just talk about it nothing will happen.


I work with mostly men unfortunately , the one friend I do know I talk to maybe once a week but never get invited to anything. I haven't hung out or text a woman in a few years online dating never leads to anything.


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

David0603 said:


> I work with mostly men unfortunately , the one friend I do know I talk to maybe once a week but never get invited to anything. I haven't hung out or text a woman in a few years online dating never leads to anything.


Ask them to hang out then, plan stuff. I only get invited to UFC, other then that I do all the planning to hang out with people or i'd not be hanging out either as nobody really hangs out with others at my work. Don't take offense to it, they probably don't know you that well. Take an interest in the things they do, ask them if they wanna see a movie on the weekend if they are not working or go to the bar for some drinks or something. If you don't do this they will never know you wanna hang out with them. Be the guy who gets **** done, you will be a boss that way.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

OP I'm like you. I don't have any friends anymore, I'm 25 and possibly schizoid so I don't miss having friends, I just miss the places we were going when I still had friends. Being unemployed and friendless is just too much time with yourself and you can't control your racing thoughts which lead to depression very easily.
I was going for hiking with groups, I go to the gym, so far no success.


----------



## Ross32 (Jan 9, 2014)

I understand where you're coming from, I have friends that I've known since school but they have grown more and more distant since then (partly my own fault for chasing girls and ditching my friends for years which I deeply regret). I speak to a couple of people from work but I'm younger than most there so I don't have much in common with them. It's much harder to meet people at 26 when there's an ever decreasing opportunity to even attempt to socialise with others.

However if you ever need an online friend I'm always happy to talk to anyone


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

Well yes to some degree I can relate. It seems in life that its easier to be social when we are young then it is when we are older. I am in my Mid 40's now and I can say that its often HARD to keep friends in my life.... because at 40 people have all sorts of responsibilities in life that they do not have at 22. Like kids, jobs, careers, schooling, busness endeavors and so forth. So yes, in my 40's I find its hard to make friends and to keep them in my life. When I was young,,, like my teens and 20's it was easier to meet people and easier to keep in contact with people. it just was 
but it retro spective when I was in my 20's Yes I did have a lot of people I called and hung out with but In retro spective... I can see that some of them really werent my real friends in life.... some of them were just hang out buddies that really did not care about me.,,, but we hung out for part sake or for convienet sake 

Now that I am in my 40's I usually do not have as many people in my life I call friends.... but I do at least find better quality people to hang out with then I did when I was young 

I am smarter now and do not hang around with losers in life at this age 
I did not know when I was in my 20's to be careful who you spend time with 
I learnt that lesson over time and apply it to my life at this time and my life is better because of it. 

I wish you the best in life 
I hope you are able to make good friends in have good times with them


----------



## David0603 (Oct 13, 2014)

teopap said:


> OP I'm like you. I don't have any friends anymore, I'm 25 and possibly schizoid so I don't miss having friends, I just miss the places we were going when I still had friends. Being unemployed and friendless is just too much time with yourself and you can't control your racing thoughts which lead to depression very easily.
> I was going for hiking with groups, I go to the gym, so far no success.


Yea I don't miss the people as much but just the feeling of being happy and wanted. I guess that's the reason why so many of my friends got married early because their afraid to face life alone. I'm probably also a schizoid, and avpd. Honestly think my adrenal glands are shot because of all the cortisol(stress) flooding my brain constantly. Even when I was working I still felt empty, work home repeat lifestyle gets old quick.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Don't wanna be alone anymore*

no event lasts for ever

however long spent around loads who appreciate us

life full of perks

one thing lost

widens the gap between the next


----------



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

David0603 said:


> I truly do, I was so popular in hs, knew everyone , had plenty of people to talk/text. hangout with. I'll never know where I went wrong. I haven't been out or at a social event in 7 years. No dates , no friends asking to hangout or how am I doing. Just work come home and repeat. At 24 you think I'd be more socially active. Turns out I'm just a hermit. If any one needs me my inbox is empty and my warm spot under a cold rock is calling my name.


How did you go from popular in hs to a hermit????


----------



## David0603 (Oct 13, 2014)

It was a long process like chain event, first I couldn't just be a carefree teenager because of extra responsibility at home, so I couldn't hangout as much. I was under severe stress/depression and no one wants to be around someone like that so it also meant friends had a hard time understanding because they didn't have that to deal with those things I was going through per say, so they wrote me off and I never got invited to anything. I couldn't go to university to make new friends. I got used to never going anywhere or doing anything. Add on 7 years and bam, hermit status.


----------



## Layna9 (Aug 30, 2016)

I kind of relate, when my depression came on in my first year of HS I just gave up on my social life, I found it too draining anyway and my social life was dying at the same time. I didn't have the energy to revive it. Eventually I picked up a friend near the end of HS, we were close and friends for maybe 2 years until I told her of my depression and opened up. We haven't talked since then (a year and a half) I've been debating whether to contact her lately, but idk !!! I kind of miss her, I don't think she understood my depression and I got mad at her for that, I can't remember if it was her or I who stopped talking. I wish I had someone who I could open up to about all my actual feelings, because I'm always feeling anxious, sad, worried, or too happy instead of just saying "good" when they ask "how are you?" I haven't had any friends since that one... I've gone to college for a semester, met no one. I worked for a year, made acquatiances but that's it. I'm great at making acquaintances but can't do anything else, probably because I'm always afraid to open up to people. And here I am on holiday break with no one but the internet to speak too... I'm so lonely


----------

